
How to store a birthday wishes in the Bitcoin blockchain - inthebitcoin
https://medium.com/@inthebitcoin/how-to-store-a-message-in-the-bitcoin-blockchain-8d5ac0a8ea88#.i3mu0ot6j
======
inthebitcoin
Hi

We've developed a simple app to store messages in the bitcoin blockchain.

[https://inthebitcoin.com](https://inthebitcoin.com)

We are looking for any kind of feedback from bitcoin users. The app encourages
users to store a short message in the blockchain about a particular
day/occasion. First theme is St. Patrick's Day.

What do you think about the idea, what other features people might be looking
for, feedback about the design, the price, anything.

Thanks inthebitcoin team

